# Finding a tune...



## Chewbacha

Dear all,

I have no background in music 
and I have this sticky tune in my mind and I can't find it anywhere.
I tried reconstructing it using one of those virtual piano websites
It starts like: Do Re Mi Re Do, Do Re Mi Sol Re Mi Do... 
It sounds Arabian like and perhaps I'm familiar with it because of some old Bugs Bunny cartoon (?). 
I also tried music search websites, but I have to admit that they don't work well.

Help will be much appreciated. You will be helping my wife, I nag her about this tune all the time 

Chew

P.S.
I hope I'm posting it in the right section. If not, may the gods of classical music forgive me.


----------



## norman bates

I've stumbled in this thread and I suspect I know what's the melody you're thinking of, altough the one I think it could be has a Mi bemolle or E flat instead of a natural Mi. I didn't even know what the title was, but I remember it having a sort of snake hypnotizing kind of mood, and looking at youtube I've found it: it seems it's called The snake charmer






I didn't even know there were lyrics for it.
And actually it seems it has also other titles: "Arabian riff", also known as "The Streets of Cairo", "The Poor Little Country Maid", and "the snake charmer song" and it seems to have an interesting story, deriving from a french song written in 1719 called Colin prend sa hotte, that was inspired by an even older song from a 17th century Algerian lost song called Kradoudja.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_riff

and this is the oldest recorded version, recorded in 1895 by Dan W. Quinn






if used in a cartoon, I suspect it could have been the Raymond Scott version of it (1:00 in the video)


----------



## saboteur

Hey.
Did you try these ones:
https://www.midomi.com/
https://www.musipedia.org/

But the best way is to create an audio track with every detail you can remember (melody, harmony) and make a request on forums.
Cheers.


----------

